# Pre-Existing condition & moving country/ healthcare provider



## amtmcg (6 May 2011)

Hi. I have been covered by private medical insurance since birth (in Ireland) and when I was diagnosed with diabetes this was covered, as my cover had never been broken. Now that I have moved to the UK my employer provides UK health insurance but if I cancel my Irish insurance (I am paying €100 per month but no longer resident so it is not applicable) I have been told I would have a 5 year waiting list on return to Ireland once I re-join for any pre-existing medical conditions. This seems a bit unfair, as I haven't ever broken my contract so far and going directly onto UK contract without a break. 

Does anyone have advice on this?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (6 May 2011)

What health insurer are you currently with? 

Quinn have a plan called HealthProtect that lets people "protect" their previously served waiting periods if they have to cancel, and it costs €65 per annum.

There's also another thread on the forum where a VHI member says VHI will let customers move to [broken link removed] to do the same, and that costs around €82.

Both insurers are primarily offering these plans to customers who are experiencing financial difficulties, which isn't what you're going through, but they may let you switch plans if you ask. 

Two things to point out are that i) conditions that develop while you've downgraded your cover will be subject to at least a 2 year waiting period when you upgrade your cover in the future, and ii) as you will (presumably) be out of the country for more than 6 months in the year, they're not obliged to let you move to these plans.

There's nothing you can do on the first point, but ask anyway about the second point. They may be more flexible in your case as neither plan offers an iota of cover while abroad, so they have no potential claims exposure.

I'm not sure if Aviva offers a similar product, but if you're a member with them, give them a shout and they'll quickly tell you if there is or not.


----------



## pj111 (7 May 2011)

If you are with Aviva Health in Ireland and then leave to join Aviva in the UK , Aviva Health will recognise the waiting periods when you return to Ireland. Quinn used to to do same when you joined BUPA inthe Uk and returned.

_Patrick_


----------



## pj111 (11 May 2011)

Just thinking, Im not sure what insurer your with if you are with Vhi you should consider taking out the global plan to avoid re serving waiting periods. If your with Aviva, consider the Global Solutions Plan.


----------



## danygib (9 Jan 2014)

The Affordable Care Act, which many took to calling “Obamacare,” requires anyone with preexisting conditions can't be excluded from medical health insurance plans. However, to get them onto plans means someone will have to pay to get them insured. Everyone with insurance through employers will foot the bill, to the tune of $63 per year beginning in 2014. Learn more at: personalmoneynetwork.com


----------

